# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζονται 4 Ζεμπράκια.

## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Γεια σας χαριζω τα ζεμπρακια μου λολο ελυψης χωρου!!
τα δυνο ολα μαζι η 2-2 δεν τα ζωριζω γιατι τα δυο δεν μπορουν χωρια!!
και θα προτημουσα να τα δωσο ολα μαζι!!!

----------


## Chopper

Ένα ζευγαράκι μπορω να χω?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Ένα ζευγαράκι μπορω να χω?


Νικολα, και τα τεσσερα ειναι αδελφια! Τρια θηλυκα κι ενα αρσενικο!

----------


## Chopper

χμμ,μαλιστα.2 θυληκα αδερφια τοτε μενουν στο ιδιο κλουβι?Για να μην εχω 2 κλουβια για 2 ζεβρακια άν τα δώσει ο Παναγιώτης.Ή το αρσενικό με το θυληκό χωρίς να ζευγαρώσουν ή χωρίς να τσακώνονται?
Πάντως τα θέλω πολύ γιατί οικονομικά δέν "βγαίνω" να αγοράσω.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

νικολα ειναι κοινωνικα πουλακια...αναλογα με το μεγεθος του κλουβιου μπορεις να βαλεις οσα κοριτσακια θες...  το μονο σου προβλημα ισως να ειναι με τα πολλα ασπορα αυγα που πιστευω θα εχεις μιας και ειναι πολυ παραγωγικα τα ατιμα!

----------


## Chopper

Χρειάζονται μόνιμα φωλιά δηλαδή?Έχω μια ζευγαρώστρα που πιστεύω για ένα με δύο ζεβράκια είναι καλή.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

οχι..το αντιθετο... αν τα πιασει η μανια γεννανε οπου βρουν...

αν η ζευγαρωστρα ειναι 60αρα τοτε 2 θα ειναι μια χαρα...μεχρι 4 θα εισαι ανεκτα...

----------


## Chopper

Αρσενικό με θυληκο αδερφια θα την παλέψουν ή θα ζευγαρώσουν?Φαντάζομαι δέν θέλουμε να ζευγαρώσουν...
Ναί πιστεύτω 60άρα,είναι αυτή εδώ:

----------


## love_birds

Εύχομαι να βρούνε κάποιον να τα φροντίσει και τα 4. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να τα πάρω εγώ αλλά έχω σκοπό να πάρω κάποιο μελωδικό πτηνό. Καλή τύχη!

----------


## excess

επειδη ειχα ζεμπρακια σας λεω οτι με σιγουρια θα ζευγαρωσουν ειτε ειναι αδερφια ειτε ξαδερφια. εχουν μανια να φτιαχνουν φωλιες ολο τον χρονο! εμενα περυσι τα δικα μου βγαλανε μικρα σεπτεμβρη,δεκεμβρη,φεβρουα  ριο. και μονη της να την αφησεται τη θυλικια σε μικρη ποσοτητα φωτος παλι γενναει!! απλα μεγαλωνει το διαστημα διαλειματος..

----------


## Chopper

άν πάρω και τα 4 θα πρέπει να βάλω το αρσενικό χωριστά,σωστά?άρα 3 θυληκά στο κλουβί θα τα κάνουν μπάχαλο με τα αυγά :d
παναγιώτη ότι θές,το συζητάμε.

----------


## IscarioTis

3 θυληκα σε ενα κλουβι;;
θα γινεται τς κολασεως

----------


## moukou

εχω ειχα σε κλουβι 60χ60χ60 5 αδελφακια και εκαναν 2 ζευγαρια και ενα θυληκο εμεινε μονο του.αλλα μεσα στο κλουβι ο πανικος διεκδικουν χωρους κλαδια και στην περιπτωση μου ακομα και την τροφη.δεν αφηναν να πλησιασει την τροφη.αρα εγω πλεον κατα την γνωμη μου αν δεν υπαρχει μεγαλος χωρος μην βαζεται πολλα πουλια ακομα και κοινωνικα να ειναι.θα εχετε προβλημα.

----------


## IscarioTis

θυληκα =θα πεσει ξεμαλιασμα 
σερνικα=κτητικα διεκδηκουν τα παντα

----------


## Chopper

Να μας πεί και ο Παναγιώτης πώς τα έχει...

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

εγω τα εχω 2-2 επηδη ετσι μαθανε!! αν ειναι θα σου δωσο τα δυο το αρσενικο με το θυλικο αφτα μεγαλωσαν μαζι και δεν θελω να τα χωρισω !!
ειναι αδερφια αλλα δεν υπαρχει κηνδηνος ζευγαρωματος !!(εκτως αν βαλεις φωλια)αλλλα ειναι ιδιας γεννας δλδ γεννηθηκαν μαζι στην ιδια γεννα και ειναι πολυ αγαπημενα!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παναγιωτη...εγω οσο ειχα ζεμπρακια οταν ερχοταν ο καιρος τους ζευαρωναν και γεννουσαν μεχρι και στη ταϊστρα...στη γωνια στο πατο... οπουδιποτε...
πιστευω καλητερα θα ηταν να χωριστει το αρσενικο και να το παρει καποιος με αλλο θηλυκο μη συγκενικο!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Εμενα δεν ζευγαρωσαν !!!...

----------


## Chopper

Έγινε Παναγιώτη.Πές μου πότε θές να ρθω να τα πάρω.
Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Τ αγαπώ ιδιαίτερα τα ζεμπράκια γιατί είχα κατα καιρούς.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Τωρα μπορεις?

----------


## Chopper

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ φιλε μου!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Οταν ειναι να ανεβασειςφοτο να δουν και τα παιδια!!

----------


## dxr-halk

Παναγιώτη αν σου μένουν πουλιά έχω εγώ χώρο στο σπίτι μου. Το πολύ πολύ να κάνουν κόντρα στη φωνή με τα πιγκουινάκια μου......  :rollhappy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Τα πουλακια εχουν δωθει!!
Παρακαλω το θεμα να κλησει!

----------

